# Крупная периневральная киста (S2-S3 позвонков)



## Юлия_017 (28 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора. Помогите мне срочно, пожалуйста. Я давно страдала запорами. После родов 9 месяцев назад началось затруднённое мочеиспускание. Я скиталась по врачам, никто не мог определить что со мной, просто сажали на антибиотики. 1.5 недели назад увезли на скорой с острым пиелонефритом. Там определили что мочевой пузырь не сокращается, и в нем остаётся моча. После выписки я самостоятельно пошла сделать мрт и вчера выяснилось что у меня крупная киста. Посмотрите, пожалуйста, описание  и снимок. Куда идти не знаю. На мне малыш, чувствую всегда свой копчик, раньше думала что это кишечник отдаёт. Ещё иногда есть онемение в промежности,. Заранее благодарю .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Фев 2019)

Едва ли имеющаяся киста имеет отношение имеет какое-либо отношение к проблемам с мочевым пузырём.


----------



## Юлия_017 (28 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, и что делать ? Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Юлия_017 (1 Мар 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Едва ли имеющаяся киста имеет отношение имеет какое-либо отношение к проблемам с мочевым пузырём.


Доктор, получается она не является причиной проблем с тазовыми органами? И нужно ли ее удалять?


----------



## Юлия_017 (1 Мар 2019)

@La murr, здравствуйте. Я новичок. Пока не совсем разобралась. Историю свою написала, очень нужен врач для помощи.,если надо приеду куда скажут. Вы поможете мне опубликовать снимки?


----------



## La murr (1 Мар 2019)

@Юлия_017, конечно, помогу.
у Вас есть возможность *создания альбома* (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Мар 2019)

Юлия_017 написал(а):


> Доктор, получается она не является причиной проблем с тазовыми органами? И нужно ли ее удалять?


Проблема больше урологическая, чем неврологическая.


----------



## Юлия_017 (1 Мар 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Проблема больше урологическая, чем неврологическая.


Но я прошла кучу урологов и мне никто не смог помочь ( поэтому связываю с кистой....

Онемения промежности бывают из-за урологических проблем?


----------



## Юлия_017 (2 Мар 2019)

Врачи не видят моего вопроса? Я бы на приём приехала, если нужно. У меня срочный вопрос...(


----------



## La murr (2 Мар 2019)

@Юлия_017, цитируйте ники докторов и они получат уведомление о том, что Вы к ним обращаетесь.
Процесс ускорится.

@Владимир Воротынцев, @Доктор Ступин, прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, заданные девушкой вопросы.


----------



## Юлия_017 (2 Мар 2019)

@La murr, спасибо за помощь.


----------

